# AWOL Soldier Arrested in What Police Identify as New Plot to Attack Fort Hood



## Crusader74 (Jul 28, 2011)

An Army private has been arrested in connection with an alleged plot to attack Fort Hood that authorities suggest was close to being carried out. The arrest, first reported by Fox News, comes nearly two years after a deadly shooting rampage at the base.
Pvt. Naser Jason Abdo, an AWOL soldier from Fort Campbell in Kentucky, was arrested by the Killeen Police Department near Fort Hood and remains in custody at the Killeen jail.
*RELATED STORIES*
*U.S. Soldier, Citing His Muslim Religion, Seeks Conscientious Objector Status*

*RELATED VIDEO*

*


*
*Soldier Arrested Over Concerns of Possible Ft. Hood Plot*
AWOL soldier remains in custody







An aerial view of Fort Hood, the Texas base where former Army psychiatrist Major Nidal Hasan allegedly went on a deadly shooting rampage in November 2009.​Abdo, 21, was found with weapons, explosives and jihadist materials at the time of his arrest, a senior Army source confirms to Fox News. He was arrested at around 2 p.m. Wednesday after someone called authorities to report a suspicious individual.
Eric Vasys, a spokesman with the FBI's San Antonio Office, said authorities found firearms and bomb making components inside Abdo's motel room. Sources also say Abdo was attempting to make a purchase at Guns Galore in Killeen, the same ammunition store where Maj. Nidal Hasan purchased weapons that were allegedly used to gun down 13 people and wound 30 others at the base on Nov. 5, 2009.
Sources said Abdo had enough materials to make two bombs, including 18 pounds of sugar and six pounds of smokeless gunpowder -- a possible trigger for an explosive. A pressure cooker was also found. Another counterterrorism source said the bomb making materials and methodology came "straight out of Inspire (a terrorist magazine) and an Al Qaeda explosives course manual."
Killeen Police Chief Dennis Baldwin alluded to the severity of the threat at a news conference Thursday afternoon announcing the arrest.
"We we would probably be here today giving a different briefing had he not been stopped," Baldwin said, and military personnel appeared to be the target.
Police in Killeen received information from the owners of Guns Galore about a suspicious male who entered the store and, after asking about smokeless gun powder, purchased as much as six pounds of the powder, three boxes of 12 gauge ammunition and a magazine for a Springfield 9mm. The man allegedly paid for the items in cash and then left in a cab.
Bob Jenkins, a Fort Campbell spokesman, told Fox News that Abdo was also being investigated for child pornography found on his government computer.
Abdo went AWOL on July 4. On the eve of his first deployment to Afghanistan -- after only one year in the Army -- Abdo applied for conscientious objector status as a Muslim. It was denied by his superiors at Fort Campbell but later overturned by the Assistant Deputy Secretary of the Army review board.
Another source told Fox News that two other U.S. soldiers have been questioned as part of the investigation..
"We are aware at this time that Killeen Police Department arrested a soldier yesterday," a Fort Hood official said in a statement Thursday. "The incident leading to the arrest did not occur on Fort Hood and the soldier was not a Fort Hood based soldier. At this time, there has been no incident at Fort Hood. We continue our diligence in keeping our force protection at appropriate levels."
The U.S. Department of Justice also released a statement confirming a "suspect is in custody" and saying, "We are not aware of any further immediate threat to public safety and are actively investigating the matter."
Vasys said Abdo will likely be charged later Thursday with being in possession of bomb making materials. Killeen Chief Baldwin said the case would be referred for federal charges, though a Justice Department official would not confirm that.
In the 2009 shooting case, Maj. Hasan, an Army psychiatrist, was arraigned on July 20 and is currently standing trial. His civilian lawyer withdrew from the case as it began.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/07/2...arrested-in-second-alleged-attack-on-ft-hood/


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah such a devout muslim, conscientious objector blah blah blah..child porno collector..blah blah blah....
Hang him as soon as possible.


----------



## Manolito (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know which agency handled the investigation but they did a fine job.
Bravo Zulu


----------



## x SF med (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope he gets strung up by his nuts.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 28, 2011)

x SF med said:


> I hope he gets strung up by his nuts.



One of these? ;)


----------



## Manolito (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfOSXPYZOGA
This is my vote for punishment.
Bill


----------



## Robal2pl (Jul 29, 2011)

( From film about wars with Ottoman Empire in 17th century - this scene is punishment for traitor)


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ouch!


----------

